# Environnements de dveloppement > Delphi > Codes sources  tlcharger >  Snake 3D sous Android

## Paul TOTH

Bonjour,

Bon ok a n'a pas grand chose  voir avec Delphi, mais je voulais juste vous indiquer que je viens de porter l'application Snake3D dveloppe dans le cadre du dfi "Le Jeu du Serpent" en OpenGL ... sous Android, elle est disponible gratuitement sur Google Play  ::): 

Je n'ai pas utilis Delphi XE5 pour le coup, mais un simple dveloppement Android...il faudrait que je prenne le temps de regarder ce que a donnerait en XE5 un de ces 4...

Le code Java est trs similaire  celui de Delphi, cependant j'ai du passer de OpenGL  OpenGL "ES" qui ne supporte notamment pas les fonctions glBegin/glEnd et glVertex* utilises dans la version Windows.

D'autre part, j'ai pu constater que les performances graphiques d'un smartphone sont tout de mme trs loignes de celles d'un PC, j'ai du donc repenser le rendu pour conserver une certaine fluidit. J'ai notamment supprim les multiples colonnes dessines sous les dalles et l'effet miroir qui n'tait de toute faon pas trs visible sur une tablette 7 ou 10 pouces  ::):  L'image de prsentation utilise d'ailleurs une photo de la version Windows qui est tout de mme plus sexy  ::):

----------


## Roland Chastain

Je viens de l'essayer. Trs joli !  ::ccool::

----------


## Archimde

Magnifique  ::ccool::  mme que je me surprends  y jouer de temps en temps...

Bonne nouvelle.  ::D: 

Peut-tre verra-t-on une version snake flashpascal3 ou as3...  ::D:

----------


## Paul TOTH

> Magnifique  mme que je me surprends  y jouer de temps en temps...
> 
> Bonne nouvelle. 
> 
> Peut-tre verra-t-on une version snake flashpascal3 ou as3...


n'oublie pas de le noter sur Google Play alors  :;):   plus de 150 tlchargements, 4 personnes ont donn une note...dont moi  ::): 

promis, ds que j'aurais fait FP3 j'en ferais une version Flash  :;):

----------


## Archimde

> n'oublie pas de le noter sur Google Play alors   plus de 150 tlchargements, 4 personnes ont donn une note...dont moi 
> 
> promis, ds que j'aurais fait FP3 j'en ferais une version Flash


Dsol, mais je n'ai vu que les images, je joue avec la version windows de temps en temps  ::): 
Je n'ai qu'une tablette win 8 et pas androd...
Et pour ajouter un commentaire, il faut avoir tlcharg snake androd.
J'ai tent le coup sur mon adresse gmail sans succs...

----------


## Paul TOTH

> Dsol, mais je n'ai vu que les images, je joue avec la version windows de temps en temps 
> Je n'ai qu'une tablette win 8 et pas androd...
> Et pour ajouter un commentaire, il faut avoir tlcharg snake androd.
> J'ai tent le coup sur mon adresse gmail sans succs...


ahah, pas grave  :;):

----------

